# RFC Belfast Question



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Girls

Only just realised this regoinal forum.. Im Due To Start My First Cycle Of ICSI With SSR I Start D/R On 9th Sept My Question Is At The RFC Do They Give U Sedation For EC

Thanks Ladies 

Jay x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey jaylee

Welcome to the site hun..Good luck for starting.

You get a light sedation for e/c just to help you relax 

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Jay and welcome

You get a morphine injection at RFC and gas and air if needed.  You'll be awake but a little drowsy.  Good Luck with your cycle, hope it works out for you.  Any further questions just ask, the girls on here are great!


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanku Soo Much Girls   I Had Heard That They Give U Nothing But A Few Painkillers So Was Feeling Rather Scared...


Thanku

Jay xx


----------

